# [SOLVED] computer doesnt proceed past initialising usb controllers?



## John300895 (May 8, 2012)

Hey Guys, 
I tried booting my computer up this morning and it froze at the Initializing USB Controllers part of the BIOS (correct me if I'm wrong, I don't know much about computers). Its not properly frozen because it gives me 2 options, F2 for Setup and F11 for Boot Menu, when press either of the respective buttons its says it is doing something e.g Entering SETUP..., but never actually does anything. I've read online that I may need to reset the CMOS but after doing this it still failed. To reset the CMOS, I took the battery out for like 10 mins and then put it in and I also pushed the two pin things together. How can I fix this problem? 

Motherboard : Asus PV488+ 
CPU : Intel (R) Pentium (R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz 
Speed: 3.00GHz 
Graphics Card: Asus AH4650/DI/1GD2 
RAM: 4 x 256mb DDR400 

Need anything else I'll try and find it out for you, most of this is from reading the screen Im stuck at


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: computer doesnt proceed past initialising usb controllers?*

Remove all the RAM, clear the CMOS, install one stick of RAM in the slot closest to the CPU and boot.


----------



## John300895 (May 8, 2012)

*Re: computer doesnt proceed past initialising usb controllers?*



Tyree said:


> Remove all the RAM, clear the CMOS, install one stick of RAM in the slot closest to the CPU and boot.


I did this and all it did was remove the option to press F2.
Any other suggestions?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: computer doesnt proceed past initialising usb controllers?*

Remove that stick of RAM and try another stick in that same slot.


----------



## John300895 (May 8, 2012)

*Re: computer doesnt proceed past initialising usb controllers?*

Its fixed now, I think the problem was two of the metal jumper pieces were touching after i seperated them voila fixed. 
Thanks for your help anyways.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: computer doesnt proceed past initialising usb controllers?*

Glad the problem is resolved.


----------

